# Medicare (Anthem) home health visit?



## C50 (Mar 11, 2022)

About every three months I get a call trying to set up a home health care visit.   Has anyone had this done?  What does it consist of?  

I did have the initial Medicare physical done by my doctor so always refuse, I also get a yearly physical so it just seems kind of redundant.  I'm just wondering if I'm missing something.


----------



## bingo (Mar 11, 2022)

just  endless  ways to bill Medicare...on and  on


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

Don't do it.  It's intrusive.


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 11, 2022)

I had a call from some young man saying he was from Maine Health, wanting to do an in home check "to see how we were doing."  I felt very uncomfortable about that, told him I was fine and hung up.  Then I looked up Maine Health's In Home Service and called them.  They said it wasn't them - they only do in-home visits if there is a request or a reason, like post surgery.  

A couple of my friends here said they've done it for several years and love it!  "It is so easy" and "they are so nice."  BUT I am not sure I want some Unknown person touring through my house - especially from someone I don't know, calling me!!  I also don't participate in that "Wellness" Program.  When I'm sick, I have a Dr. to call.

That said, I WILL have in-home care come after my knee surgery in April.  A nurse, and physical therapy will come to the house, for a few weeks, so I don't have to go out right away.   They did it for DH after his hip surgery and it WAS very convenient and helpful to us.


----------



## C50 (Mar 11, 2022)

I have a feeling it's an outside organization finding ways to milk Medicare, that's why I asked.  Twice I have asked exactly what would be done and both times the answers were very vaque.  That made me certain the caller was some third party soliciter which in my book kind of means scam.


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 11, 2022)

IF you are interested in a legitimate program - they DO exist.  Call Anthem (or look online) and ask for their "In Home Service."  Or your Doctor.  They can then arrange for a proper visit, or series of visits, that YOU asked for - not some random guy on the phone.  It made me suspicious too!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have a feeling it's an outside organization finding ways to milk Medicare, that's why I asked.  Twice I have asked exactly what would be done and both times the answers were very vaque.  That made me certain the caller was some third party soliciter which in my book kind of means scam.


Oh my God! 
A scam.......to get into your home!
This is so risky, online phone is giving your number out to who ever wants it!!!


----------



## C50 (Mar 12, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Oh my God!
> A scam.......to get into your home!
> This is so risky, online phone is giving your number out to who ever wants it!!!


I didn't mean a scam so someone can get into your home to burglarize.  I think it's some organization that has found a way to pump money out of Medicare.

I think someone would come to your home and take your vitals and do a health assessment by asking questions, then they bill Medicare.  I doubt it would be as thorough as a physical at the doctors office,  I wonder if they would draw blood for lab work.  I believe what they would do is say you need tub handrails, or a back brace, or other such devices, then they inflate the cost for profit and Bill Medicare.  And if Medicare doesn't pay they start billing you.

Another thing is Medicare pays for a physical every year.  I bet if you have that home health assessment done Medicare would deny payment for a physical at the doctors office by saying you already had the procedure.

Maybe I'm just too skeptical.  It also ticks me off that some random bozo was able to get my personal info and know I'm on Medicare.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 12, 2022)

I did it once a couple of years ago, although I told the rep I really didn't need to. I see my doctors regularly. But they keep calling and I was curious to find out if it would be beneficial in some way. The nurse took my vitals, asked a lot of questions, gave advice as to how to better manage some of my conditions, etc. When I read her report, I felt some things were a bit off. I decided it's not something I need to going to do  again. I see my PCP 3 times a year, at least. My GYN and podiatrist are both into whole body health so I'm covered.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 15, 2022)

C50 said:


> About every three months I get a call trying to set up a home health care visit.   Has anyone had this done?  What does it consist of?
> 
> I did have the initial Medicare physical done by my doctor so always refuse, I also get a yearly physical so it just seems kind of redundant.  I'm just wondering if I'm missing something.


First off, I think this kind of thing is intrusive and is not something I would agree to unless there was a medical reason -- for instance, after I had my hips replaced a physical therapist came a couple times. 

Secondly, I see no point at all in it.  I see my doc when I need to.


----------

